# viewing property



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

My husband and I are selling up to live in portugal we like the look of the silver coast but as we've not been there we've looked at "viewing trips" with agents
simply to make it easy for us as we don't know our way around.Does anyone know or could reccomend an agent,we know we'll get the hard sell that doesn't bother us,but would be interested to have some feed back if pos

Thanks Caz


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Caz,
I have sent you a pm.
James


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have also sent you a pm Caz


----------



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

*Advice about Under declaring - get it in writing !*

Don't fall for the nonsense that it is OK to under declare the sale price when at the Notaries.. It can easily be checked if you withdraw X thousands one day from say a home country bank account and within a week are paying over substantially less than this a week later over here. 

Test for yourself ... ask the agent / lawyer to put their advice in writing. We have even had a combination of our lawyer and her boyfriend the taxman - whilst actually at his tax office - pressurising us to under declare for an obvious 'earner' from the seller. It only stopped when my wife and I said OK we'll under declare but first put your advice in writing. Their response was illuminating ... Do you think we (lawyer and taxman) are stupid ? So why do they assume we all are ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Caz

First find the area you would like to live and visit often. Find out as much as you can. Then find from Forums or from members who can recommend a good agent. Then do not be pushed into anything. A good agent will not put you under any pressure to buy. 

Make sure that the agent you find is an Ami registered agent. 

I am sure Derek can help you He is Ami registered and well respected. 

If you go on a viewing trip what does the agent want in return?

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Caz
Find the area first, when you are sure that, that’s the place you want to live, find a good lawyer/solicitor and then start the property viewing. When you find what you want, let the Law…/sol… negotiate in your name. He will check that everything is in accordance with the Portuguese law and he will make sure that you are getting what you paying for
John999


----------



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

Double check that the lawyer isn't also working for the seller or the agent or that they are not in any way related ! Again get something in writing that they are entirely unconnected with the seller or the property and even better, photocopy their business ID and RECORD them saying this etc 

Amongst other nightmares we have bought off a Brit who claimed to be selling for someone else - another Brit. On asking for a different lawyer to the supposed seller - this fraudster chap very kindly offered his own lawyer. You will have guessed the rest !

We have since been distracted by five years of legal manoevering in th UK and Portugal (including the UK High Court) by the supposed seller to us (who never actually had his name on any paperwork) trying to get his money back from the fraudsters. Like so many fools out here he'd been talked into paying most of his money over as cash (hence our earlier warning) and this obviously disappeared ! 

Good luck on the Silver Coast. But take our advice ... Stay away from Ferreira do Alentejo !


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

As Aden says

Make sure you use an agent who is registered ask for there AMI Number, Get your own lawyer or ask on the Forum for the names of some who others have used. 

I have friends who where in Gois who where ripped of for over 40,000 euro. You must do everything the Legal way. If you are not sure come back to the Forum 

Good luck

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Some sound advice above.

I would suggest not going on amn arranged viewing trip, it will tie you into one agency and they will dictate what you see, when you see it etc etc, if they are paying for your trip they will apply huge pressure constantly to you to buy, not the best way to vist Portugal and find a new home......avoid this type of pressure, just book a flight with a low cost airline, fly in, rent a car and explore, this way you can look at lots of different regions, speak to lots of different people and agents, this will give you a balanced view of what is available and at what price, rather than a carefully managed viewing trip where you have no freedom.

Its easy to rent a car here, easy to find a place to stay, so why not just do it that way, you will enjoy the trip more, have your free time and be allowed to choose where you want to visit and what property you want to look at.

If you speak with some agents by email before you go, they will advice on places to stay in thier regions, if you need help.

As far as all the does and donts of buying property here in Portugal, if you do your research, ask lots of questions, you will soon understand the buying process and will not be led astray by dodgy sellers.

take a look at the post about *Tips for home buyers*, some good info for anyone thinking about moving to Portugal or buying property.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html

good luck with your plans.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I would agree with Derek, don't tie yourself to one agency. Friends of ours did that and it took twelve months of traipsing back and forth before we met them and offered to do the donkey work for them. I went to the properties for them, taking as many pics as poss and scoring the properties out of ten. Then when we had a shortlist, they came across and bought one of the houses. Simples!


----------

